
What does the future hold? - amock
http://www.voxelquest.com/news/what-does-the-future-hold
======
shawndumas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11666734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11666734)

^ for more comments

------
noonespecial
I gave him $20.

I don't want a cent back. I didn't pay for a "product", I paid to watch him
try this novel approach to a game engine. Money well spent.

Now "Transformers 3" on the other hand... I paid to watch that too. Michael
Bay, you owe me $12 back for that stinker.

------
codezero
You asked for advice on what to do: I'm not a backer and only followed as
updates tricked down to here, so take this for what it's worth, almost
nothing, get collaborators. Teach some really eager folks the basics and farm
out your todos. Pay them if they need it, and build something even larger than
you alone can.

------
AdrianRossouw
I find it quite touching how the comments are filled with people telling the
developer not to return their kickstarter money because they considered it a
donation to allow him to follow his dream.

I suspect there would be enough interest here to drive an open source project
too.

~~~
amock
He says at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11671968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11671968)
that he's going to put the code on github, so I guess we'll see.

------
everyone
I'm assuming people have already suggested he should try licensing the engine
rather than try and build a whole massive complex groundbreaking game by self?
I could see some teams coming up with some amazing stuff in this engine.

~~~
jhanschoo
I agree; building a game atop of an engine based on a novel principle (voxel)
seems like a terrible amount of risk and challenge for one person to take on.

------
mrspeaker
I know there will be someone saying "We told you so - make games not engines!"
(I saw that sentiment several times over the years) but damn, I'm super sad
it's come to this... it is the most fun looking engine I've ever seen!

------
angersock
This is sad news. I hope the author is able to find work again soon, and
perhaps even open source this fascinating experiment!

